# about HB 141



## sparky00045 (Apr 1, 2008)

I haven;t heard anyone bring up this point, even with HB80 we still only could access a waterway from a pubic place, it never gave the right to cut across privite land to get to the waterway, and it you think about all the MILES and MILES of water ways in utah that don't cross a pubic road, then you had no access, so i don't know what all the land owners were so mad about, when you look at it from that point of view, there is only a small part of all the water ways in utah you could access.

if you go to montana they have a law that every 4 miles of waterway that flows on privite land, they have to provide a right or way to access the river.
thats why montana is the fishing capital of the US.

So everyone E mail the GOV and tell him if he votes for this bill, you don't vote for him

PS i have bought the last fishing LIN in utah i will take my money to another state.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Emailed him an hour ago. Here is his email for those that like to fish.	
[email protected]


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

sparky00045 said:


> I haven;t heard anyone bring up this point, even with HB80 we still only could access a waterway from a pubic place, it never gave the right to cut across privite land to get to the waterway, and it you think about all the MILES and MILES of water ways in utah that don't cross a pubic road, then you had no access, so i don't know what all the land owners were so mad about, when you look at it from that point of view, there is only a small part of all the water ways in utah you could access.
> 
> if you go to montana they have a law that every 4 miles of waterway that flows on privite land, they have to provide a right or way to access the river.
> thats why montana is the fishing capital of the US.
> ...


sent, not sure if it was very coherent as im on day 4 of 24 hour shifts, hope it helps!


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Email sent, thanks for the link. HB141 represents a "public taking" of our resources by privatizing public waters for the exclusive use and benefit of a few landowners and developers without fair and just compensation to the public for the confiscation of our water use. Not good.
R


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

Do you guys really base your vote on single issue politics?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

fishnate said:


> Do you guys really base your vote on single issue politics?


On an issue like this that affects me and my family personally. You bet I do. :?


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

sparky00045 said:


> So everyone E mail the GOV and tell him if he votes for this bill, you don't vote for him


Just sent this email to [email protected]:


> To the Honorable Governor of the Great State of Utah,
> 
> Dear Governor Herbert,
> 
> ...


Does anyone know of any email addresses for local news media that I can send a copy of it to?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

abc4.com
myfoxnow.com(i think)
kutv.com


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> abc4.com
> myfoxnow.com(i think)
> kutv.com


Those are websites. I was looking for specific email addresses.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

mm73 said:


> lunkerhunter2 said:
> 
> 
> > abc4.com
> ...


KSL:

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=205

KUTV:

http://connect2utah.com/content/about/Contact_Us

Myfoxnow13:

http://www.fox13now.com/about/station/contactus/

ABC4 (i think this is what your looking for):

http://www.abc4.com/feedback.aspx


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

mm73 said:


> lunkerhunter2 said:
> 
> 
> > abc4.com
> ...


whooops, i dident look for specific email addy's but im positive they are in there. well written note/letter by the way


----------

